# Breeding a Standard Danish Suabian



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I now have a Danish Suabian boy. The woman who I got him from told me that his color was not up to show quality. I would like to still try to use him to breed babies who are of a better color quality. Is this asking too much? I have looked at the breed standard and I have found that his chest needs to be darker at a higher level on the chest. His breast color fades to light mottled red/brown too low below the tops of his wings. The white "pearls" on his wing feathers also need to be rounder and more defined. His are more like a succession of bars on the long wing feathers, but still a pretty pattern. His head is pleasing to the standard, and he's plain headed not crested. 

I found quite a bit about the breed at the following website:

http://barnhartlofts.com/suabians.htm

My bird was obtained through Whitby Wings Aviary, based in Washington State. I found them at the recent NW Pigeon Swap Meet in Clackamas, OR.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gorgeous Pigeons.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I think they are absolutely beautiful. The link below shows relatives of my bird from the same aviary, and they look almost just like him.

http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/PigeonPages/Suabian.html


----------



## wwingsaviary (Jun 10, 2009)

The Danish Suabian is quite a beautiful bird. Yes, the one you picked up from me has too much red caste on the body and for sure too much on the belly to be a good black. I really enjoy the Pheasant Pigeons and Suabians. Right now I am working with red Suabians. Getting a nice deep color on them. Breed him back to a red, that may work out better but will be quite a bit of work getting nicer color into him. Has he begged for peanuts yet? Pigeons are big mooches for peanuts! hahah

Sara
W Wings Aviary
Washington state


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

wwingsaviary said:


> The Danish Suabian is quite a beautiful bird. Yes, the one you picked up from me has too much red caste on the body and for sure too much on the belly to be a good black. I really enjoy the Pheasant Pigeons and Suabians. Right now I am working with red Suabians. Getting a nice deep color on them. Breed him back to a red, that may work out better but will be quite a bit of work getting nicer color into him. Has he begged for peanuts yet? Pigeons are big mooches for peanuts! hahah
> 
> Sara
> W Wings Aviary
> Washington state


I have him now. He has mated with a feral named Mac! He is quite busy gathering twigs for the nest. I will be replacing the eggs with pretend ones and in a month or so, the 2 of them will be moving to Northern California.
I will give him some peanuts.


----------



## wwingsaviary (Jun 10, 2009)

That's great to hear. He would come up to me and beg for peanuts. Most pigeons when they learn what a peanut is they will go crazy for them. I have some pens that I go into that the pigeons will climb all over me searching my pockets and hands for them!!

Thank you for letting me know how he is.

Sara
http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

wwingsaviary said:


> That's great to hear. He would come up to me and beg for peanuts. Most pigeons when they learn what a peanut is they will go crazy for them. I have some pens that I go into that the pigeons will climb all over me searching my pockets and hands for them!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me know how he is.
> 
> ...


He's very skittish with me.


----------

